# ADMIN CANCELLED [?]



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Well, here is a new one.
Got a ping yesterday in a bit of a seedy part of town, but what the heck, 5* pax and it was late afternoon. I was about 200 meters from pick up when it suddenly was cancelled. No worries this happens all the time, PAX are impatient, or a shopping prices across platforms. But then when I was in my dashboard later, I saw this:










*What say the hive mind on this peculiar type of cancel on LYFT?*


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks like you got the ZERO surge. Congratulations!


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Most likely the credit/debit card was denied.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lyft does this, Uber CAN do this.....but won’t. If I have a LYFT pax that won’t cancel, it USED to be you could call them, and they would ADMIN cancel it. Now that we can’t call them....who knows.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe it was the equivalent of their GLH showing a new driver how a trip works ? I get these kind of pings from Uber on occasion if I am nearby the GLH.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

When I was still a newbie, I had a weird pickup - it was a senior needing a ride to an appointment. The call was dispatched from some medical facility. Anyway, I show up, the guy walks out and opens the rear door. I started the ride before he sat down. He actually didn't sit, but leaned in and told me that the ride had been cancelled. So, I called Lyft support (this was back when you could actually call someone that spoke with an actual English accent.) Anyway, the kid said since I started the ride, I would have to cancel it, and no I would not get the cancel fee. He absolutely would not budge on this, so I told him, fine, the customer said he was cancelling it and I will simply wait for the customer to cancel it. Meanwhile, I'm heading back on the road. About 5 minutes later I got the Admin cancel, and no I never got the fee. Lesson learned.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

That's a system cancel, it must have slipped in their latest patch and now it shows as admin, lol what more shit can they break? Because you weren't supposed to see that.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I received an admin cancellation about a month ago. I drove to the pick up location for seven minutes and when I was about two minutes away the ride was cancelled with no cancellation fee issued. I wrote Lyft "support" and actually received a $5.00 bonus within minutes.

Got another ping from the same pax a few minutes later and admin cancelled within two minutes.


----------

